# A Few More HH Pics



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here are just a few more pictures of our fabulous Hilton Head Meetup. Boy was it F-U-N!!!!!!

Here is Secret getting ready to leave the hotel:









And getting into the rental car -- boy is the sun bright:









Secret enjoying some of the flowers - she thought it was very HOT:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

At lunch with great friends:









Carole, Marti, Pat and April holding Sassy

At the party:








Laura with Jasper and Dusty and Lindsey with Opey

At the airport:








Pippa and Cozette

At the party:








Carole holding Secret with Giovanni next to her and talking to Pat with Ava on her lap.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

At the party:








Nida with Bailey









Bailey









Pat and Ava









Cathy with Mercedes and Whitney (With Sue and Tyler entering behind her)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat with Ava and Pat holding Frankie (who is Ava's cousin)









Sandi with Kitzel and Liesel, Cathy with Cassie, Mercedes and Whitney, April with Eva and Debbie with Kelly









Marti with Frankie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Carole, Marti, Pat and April holding Sassy

At the party:








Laura with Jasper and Dusty and Lindsey with Opey

At the airport:








Pippa and Cozette

At the party:








Carole holding Secret with Giovani next to her and talking to Pat with Ava on her lap.[/QUOTE]
That's baby Eva next to Carol..:HistericalSmiley:Great pics, all of them. Thanks for posting.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat, April, Pat holding Sassy, Marti and Laura. Ava is sitting in the tan carrier and Jasper and Dusty are walking around the pool









Giovanni









The Group









Ramsey with Eva in the background









Cookies/Treats from Marie and Snowball (from Pampered Pet Boutique)


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Looked like a lot of fun! And I especially loved the group picture! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And here are some of the Island. Carole and I were at Harbor Town on Sunday.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Secret (in the sunglasses) with Giovanni









Wasn't going to use Secret as **************!!! 









The Lagoon in question









The Lighthouse









From the Lighthouse









At the Harbor at the Lighthouse









The Beach









A very tired Giovanni and Secret


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

LOOK AT ALL THE FLUFF! I CAN'T EVEN STAND IT! So fun!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here are just a few more pictures of our fabulous Hilton Head Meetup. Boy was it F-U-N!!!!!!
> 
> Here is Secret getting ready to leave the hotel:
> 
> ...


Lynn you do not post enough pictures of Secret. She is so tiny and cute!!! That first pic is adorable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures, Lynn. I still haven't made it to Harbor Town, but maybe next year. Unfortunately, we found out the hard way that The Salty Dog is no longer dog friendly. We were relegated to eating at picnic tables with the bugs and a very limited menu.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Love your Harbor Town pics and the view from the lighthouse is amazing! I'm so glad you got to see it, Lynn.:wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like you girls and pups had a great time. Love the pix,thanks for posting them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Adorable photos of Secret and great shots of the scenery. Looks like paradise!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pictures, Lynn. Captured a lot of the fun and the beauty of the fluffs and Hilton Head. I didn't get around enough...too short a time...for everything!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pictures Lynn!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> At lunch with great friends:


Nice pictures!! Thank you for sharing. Are dogs allowed in Restaurants there?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What great pics! Looks like everyone had a great time, even the furbabies. I am hoping to make it next year. Thanks for sharing these great photos. :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I lived the pictures!! It looks like everyone had such a great time!! All the fluffs are so beautiful!!!! Question?? Who does Frankie belong to??? I keep seeing pics, but don't see who owns that sweet one!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I lived the pictures!! It looks like everyone had such a great time!! All the fluffs are so beautiful!!!! Question?? Who does Frankie belong to??? I keep seeing pics, but don't see who owns that sweet one!


Frankie belongs to Marti and he is tiny and extremely cute. My sister held him for a long time and feel in love with him.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, I feel like I am there again looking at all these pictures. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, Lynn! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I lived the pictures!! It looks like everyone had such a great time!! All the fluffs are so beautiful!!!! Question?? Who does Frankie belong to??? I keep seeing pics, but don't see who owns that sweet one!


Cutie pie Frankie belongs to Marti.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Nice pictures!! Thank you for sharing. Are dogs allowed in Restaurants there?


No - Sassy is a certified Service Dog.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh I lived the pictures!! It looks like everyone had such a great time!! All the fluffs are so beautiful!!!! Question?? Who does Frankie belong to??? I keep seeing pics, but don't see who owns that sweet one!


Frankie is owned by Marti (Tanner's Mom).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Frankie is owned by Marti (Tanner's Mom).


 Actually I think Marti might be owned by Frankie. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

loved the pictures, looks like alot of fun...and sweet fluffs. It's neat to see them together and how big (or small) they are. I remember someone said in another post that they all got along great.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh how nice~~~ what kind of service does Sassy provide? Is that same as Therapy dog?



Lacie's Mom said:


> No - Sassy is a certified Service Dog.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynn, these were great shots. I"ll have to steal some of them! thanks for posting!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carole -- I have some more that I was going to email to you. Some of Giovanni and you and some just of Gio. I'll get them emailed to you before the weekend.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> Actually I think Marti might be owned by Frankie. :HistericalSmiley:


Ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very beautiful photos, Lynn! I really enjoyed watching them. 

It seems that everybody had a great time at HH! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> Actually I think Marti might be owned by Frankie. :HistericalSmiley:


That is a very very true statement!


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Very beautiful pictures :cloud9:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Carole -- I have some more that I was going to email to you. Some of Giovanni and you and some just of Gio. I'll get them emailed to you before the weekend.


Thanks, Lynn. I was wondering about the pics from Harbortown - and the one in the little boat!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics !! So happy to see what a wonderful time you all had!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just so you know, there are places here that do take dogs, check out the dog friendly site at HH on the web. Many places will let you have them outside (Bistro 17, Sunrise Cafe, the Marlin, the Quarterdeck at Harbor Town & others). Salty Dog has changed their policy. One can order for any of the restaurants & take to a special dog friendly area w/white tables & chairs near The Wreck of the Salty Dog but *I really don't like that spot!* It seems a little incongruous since they are The Salty Dog! 
I loved your shots Lynn, and I really like Harbor Town!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandi - check out Skillets. Lindsay and I ate brunch there before leaving. They are not only dog friendly, they have a dog menu as well!!! We didn't try it as we had fed the pups for the long trip before leaving the house. Would love to know if someone else has though.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awww! Thanks for sharing the pictures! It looks like a great time was had by all. So nice to put names with faces...both human and canine. Some of the fluffs look so itty bitty. Bella is just 4 3/4 pounds but she looks like an amazon when I look at some of the babies in these pictures. LOL.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Awww! Thanks for sharing the pictures! It looks like a great time was had by all. So nice to put names with faces...both human and canine. Some of the fluffs look so itty bitty. Bella is just 4 3/4 pounds but she looks like an amazon when I look at some of the babies in these pictures. LOL.


Hope- To me most were smaller than I'd always imagined. I wonder if mine looked smaller to others.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh how nice~~~ what kind of service does Sassy provide? Is that same as Therapy dog?


 Sassy was first trained as a Therapy Dog, but then continued to become a Service Alert Dog.


----------

